# P250



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Getting to go and shoot my new P250 2sum tomorrow, and my wife gets to shoot her new U22 neos, can't wait. I have about 100 rounds to put through both barrels on the sig and more on the u22.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

shooting was good, the main reason was to get rounds through them.

The u22, shot very nice, smooth action and trigger pull, felt good.

The Sig P250 is a nice gun, but I am having a hard time getting use to the long trigger pull. It feels like it is almost twice as long as my Glock 19, so it will take some time getting comfortable with it. Also has more kick than my Glock 19.

I think the P250 can make me a better shooter, since I will need to work more on holding the gun on target longer and a nice smooth trigger pull. Time will tell, and next time I will keep better track of shots. Today was just about put some rounds through the gun and first impressions.

Does anyone know if the *Factory Black Short Trigger for the SIG SAUER P250* will shorten the pull or make the trigger feel like it is not as long of a pull? 
http://www.topgunsupply.com/sig-sauer-p250-short-trigger-black.html


----------



## BigDoogie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Factory Short Trigger*

I had Sig install a short trigger on my new P250. I did it mainly for finger fit, short trigger finger. It did not really shorten the trigger action, it just helps my finger locate on the trigger. I have been dry firing to figure out my best finger placement and action. It also helps me to get used to the trigger pull.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

It wont take you long to get used to it, and once you do youll be surprised how accurate you are with it. Ive got 1700 through mine in just a little over a month and I love it


----------

